# Need puppy training help.



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got a 8 week old Labrador and I just need advice with crate training her. We only got her home yesterday (Her first day away from her siblings, shes been away from her mother for about a week now) and tried to put her into the crate at night but she just cried/yelped all night. I've watched a few videos on Youtube, however each person on there has different ways of training them. I'm currently using a clicker to house train/toilet train her and it's going really well, however I just need some advice and help with crate training. Shes fine when she can see me, but when nobody is in sight she starts to cry and I was just wondering if anybody could give me a few tips on how to get her to enjoy her crate.

Thanks


----------



## DHumph (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm having the same trouble! I wish I could advise you but I'm by no means an expert! 

At the moment I am just getting her used to being in the crate whilst I'm there doing everyday things, so she doesn't associate it with me leaving her. 

There's a thread on crates in "dog chat" which may help, but I'm sure someone will offer some helpful advice and point you in the right direction (which I will read and take note of too!).


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

the important thing is not to just dump her and leave her... she's new to all this and in strange surroundings and used to having her siblings to snuggle up to... I find it kinder and easier all round to set up her overnight crate in my bedroom, have her near me and be able to touch her to reassure if needed... give her a big toy to snuggle up to, I leave a radio and a red or low light on and set the alarm for 3am when I get up to take pup out so so she stays clean and happy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Soler said:


> Hey guys, I just got a 8 week old Labrador and I just need advice with crate training her. We only got her home yesterday (Her first day away from her siblings, shes been away from her mother for about a week now) and tried to put her into the crate at night but she just cried/yelped all night. I've watched a few videos on Youtube, however each person on there has different ways of training them. I'm currently using a clicker to house train/toilet train her and it's going really well, however I just need some advice and help with crate training. Shes fine when she can see me, but when nobody is in sight she starts to cry and I was just wondering if anybody could give me a few tips on how to get her to enjoy her crate.
> 
> Thanks


A lot of it is probably being away from her mum and siblings and being in a strange environment with strange people it is a very stressful time for them.

Also you cant just put them in a crate and shut the door if they have never seen or been in one some can really freak out if they are unhappy in there you wont be able to get them to accept it and settle.

The best thing is to set up the crate with her bed initially in an area where everyone is but a little way away. Although it is early days putting a tshirt or jumper in there that you have worn can help as it has your smell to re-assure them, an old trick when bringing a pup home is to bring a towel or piece of vet bed from their old home thats been in with mum and litter mates or wiped over them and scented so its familiar, but something you have worn instead could help. Also putting in a large soft toy or several smaller ones can help. In the litter they sleep touching so it mimics a littermate or mum to cuddle up too for security. When you do leave them alone, leaving a radio on a talking station can help as the sound of voices can re-assure them. Also having an adaptil dog appeasing pheromone plug in going in the room can help it emits an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe pups.
Adaptil - The secret to happy dogs - Adaptil

What you need to do is have the crate set up, and after a period of activity
playing etc, then encourage the pup to go in and explore. After geting rid of excess energy is better as they are more likely to settle. You can encourage interest by, throwing treats in their at random to encourage pup to chase in and out to get them, also you can throw a toy in there at random here and there. Then to encourage them to stay in a little longer, hide smelly treats and bits of interesting food in the corners and under the edges of their bed. this should encourage more exploration. Then give them something like a Kong stuffed with wet food or various things see link and section how to kong for ideas Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company
Treat balls and toys are good to you fill with kibble and set so pieces fall out to reward play and exploration
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube this is just one of may examples.
Chews are good too stag bars is a safe one Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats
By having a good supply, you should be able to get pup to actually settle in there with one of these happy with the door open at first.

When they have progressed to being in there, walk up no fuss and just close the door, open it again a short while later but before the pup gets anxious or stressed at first this is all you do periods of shutting the door too. Once he is happy in there, then try short periods of bolting it as well and building the time up. Feed all meals in there too to make another positive association.
By doing it gradually the dog should aclimatise, by making going in there fun and rewarding it should also make it a place of comfort and safety and relaxation.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Something you may be interested in as a new pup owner with an 8 week old pup is the puppy plan, its a socialisation plan for puppies from 1 to 16 weeks.
The first 8 weeks with the breeder and early care giver and then week 8 to 16in their new homes. At the end of each section there is a plan to down load.
It also explains the science of why the first 16 weeks and getting socilisation right is so important see link:-

The Puppy Plan


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks that helps a lot, only started using the clicker for house training/potty training yesterday and she already let's us know when she needs to go out.










That is her


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Also forgot to ask, what about when there is nobody in the house? Am I suppose to just put her in there and lock it or leave it open?

The problem with leaving it open is that she may chew on wires when left alone.

EDIT: Once she starts to get used to being inside the crate (door not shut) should I start to put her in it closing the door and do it for say 1 minute the first time, then treat her if she stays in without whining/crying, then try for longer periods?

So say 1 minute, 3 minutes, 5 minutes, 10 minutes, 15 minutes, 25 minutes etc etc?


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

We took two weeks before the closed the crate door. This enabled our 10 wk old Lab to get 'comfy' actually enjoy being in there and not feel like something bad was going to happen as a result of entering the crate.

The first two nights on having him away from his 8 siblings; we had a TERRIBLE time. The crate he didn't like (it was a small one) and he wasn't fond of where we'd put it....which we found out later!

So on the third night (and so we could all actually get some sleep) we left him without a crate but minimized the size of the open area he had in the hallway. We found that he liked a particular spot where he went to lie down of his own accord and so when the larger crate arrived (AND WE WERE DETERMINED TO WIN WITH A CRATE!!!) we put it there where he favoured. This worked and as I say was the case for 2wks before we closed the door at night. When we did finally close the door there was no noise or fuss and we'd had lots of successful mini trips out in the day where it was closed (but he *always* had something to keep him occupied...i.e a filled puppy kong bone) and it always worked and we've never looked back since.

It was an XL crate size then (we never put a divided in to make it smaller) and we got up through the nights so as he wouldn't mess in it and to this day it's _his_ den and he *loves* it.

If you get it right; they're so happy and totally relax in their own safe zone.

Good luck


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

TheFredChallenge said:


> We took two weeks before the closed the crate door. This enabled our 10 wk old Lab to get 'comfy' actually enjoy being in there and not feel like something bad was going to happen as a result of entering the crate.
> 
> The first two nights on having him away from his 8 siblings; we had a TERRIBLE time. The crate he didn't like (it was a small one) and he wasn't fond of where we'd put it....which we found out later!
> 
> ...


Our crate is in the hallway downstairs and I think stupidly we just put her into the crate and locked the door on the first night of her being in our home and she yelped/whined and barked all night and kept everyone up. Last night my mum took her into her room to sleep (without the crate) and she slept without a fuss. The problem we have if we leave the door open during the night is that she can chew on telephone wires. We got her the biggest crate we could buy.

Tonight for the first time ever she went in and lay down with the door open (Only came out because she heard someone coming downstairs) and now every time she goes in I use the clicker, give her a treat and loads of praise, and for once she stayed in and started to play with her toys. I stood there near her so she could see me, so my next step would be after a while would be to leave the room so she can't see me and see how she reacts.

I have to understand that shes soon only to be 8 weeks old and it'll take a little time.

Would I be better of buying another smaller crate and putting it in my room for her to sleep at night, so she can get used to crates or will this only distract her from the original crate we've been using?

I was going to try move the crate into the living room during the day so she would start going into it when she wants to go to sleep (She usually just falls asleep on the floor even though there is a bed on the floor!) but my mum thinks maybe then she would expect the crate to stay in that position for good?

It's just teaching her to be calm when shes alone which will take a lil time for her to get used to.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I had two crates with my 2nd pup. With both I slept downstairs for the first couple of weeks with them so that I could pop them out in the night to toilet when they work or stirred but once they went throuh the night until morning then the second slept upstairs in the crate and the others on their beds. Some people though dont want dogs sleeping in their rooms so it depends on what you want to do and whats right for you.

I would too start leaving her for short periods during the day if they are allowed access 24/7 or all the time you are in then it can be hard for them to cope when they do have to be left. So start on very short periods in the day and "wean" them. Best time is after a play, as pups tend to have periods of hyper activity and then need to sleep or should do. So once got rid of excess energy they are more likely to settle. Its best to leave them with a kong or safe chew to amuse and settle themselves, it also makes a good association with being left. That should then wind them down, to settle to have a sleep.
If they have the short periods of alone time in the day it doesnt matter so much if they are with you through the night. But to have them constantly there night and day, can be too much of a culture shock when they are left as they can become over dependant.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm.....we never moved the crate around but I can see you have to close the door of a night due to the wire issues. If you do move it for the night time then I would say just move it so she's perhaps nearer you but not so she can see you (i.e too close). Then if successful with that and she's happy with the door being closed then move it back to the original spot downstairs fairly soon afterwards.

It sounds like you're progressing well so far and maybe feed her a meal in there occasionally and yes when tired put here in there for an hour or so in the day to sleep for a while downstairs where she can see and hear you and they do settle if tired enough or need to calm down a little.
HOWEVER DON'T LOOK, INTERACT OR LET OTHERS INTERACT as you just have to play it cool and be totally nonchalant about it. No fuss going in the crate and no fuss coming out of it.....nor when you leave to go anywhere.

I have just come up to bed and saw Fred upside down in his crate (door open on the nights these days cos he's a grown up now!) but he loves it, takes himself off there when he thinks it's time for bed and it was one of the best decisions we ever made so stick with it and you'll get there


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

TheFredChallenge said:


> Hmm.....we never moved the crate around but I can see you have to close the door of a night due to the wire issues. If you do move it for the night time then I would say just move it so she's perhaps nearer you but not so she can see you (i.e too close). Then if successful with that and she's happy with the door being closed then move it back to the original spot downstairs fairly soon afterwards.
> 
> It sounds like you're progressing well so far and maybe feed her a meal in there occasionally and yes when tired put here in there for an hour or so in the day to sleep for a while downstairs where she can see and hear you and they do settle if tired enough or need to calm down a little.
> HOWEVER DON'T LOOK, INTERACT OR LET OTHERS INTERACT as you just have to play it cool and be totally nonchalant about it. No fuss going in the crate and no fuss coming out of it.....nor when you leave to go anywhere.
> ...


Okay thanks  I have to remember shes only 8 weeks old and it will take a few weeks for her to get used to the create/being alone for any period of time.

When shes tired she just slumps down in the living room on the floor and goes to sleep, I would then carry her into the crate where she would sleep (with the door open). I once tried to lock the door when I put her in the crate during the afternoon when she was napping, once she woke up it was non stop crying!


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I had two crates with my 2nd pup. With both I slept downstairs for the first couple of weeks with them so that I could pop them out in the night to toilet when they work or stirred but once they went throuh the night until morning then the second slept upstairs in the crate and the others on their beds. Some people though dont want dogs sleeping in their rooms so it depends on what you want to do and whats right for you.
> 
> I would too start leaving her for short periods during the day if they are allowed access 24/7 or all the time you are in then it can be hard for them to cope when they do have to be left. So start on very short periods in the day and "wean" them. Best time is after a play, as pups tend to have periods of hyper activity and then need to sleep or should do. So once got rid of excess energy they are more likely to settle. Its best to leave them with a kong or safe chew to amuse and settle themselves, it also makes a good association with being left. That should then wind them down, to settle to have a sleep.
> If they have the short periods of alone time in the day it doesnt matter so much if they are with you through the night. But to have them constantly there night and day, can be too much of a culture shock when they are left as they can become over dependant.


So once she gets tired out put her in the crate with a Kong or safe chew and close the gate or leave it open?

Sorry for all the questions, it's the first dog I've trained as my mum and dad have done all the training before (Although we have never crate trained a dog before so it's a new experience for all of us!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Soler said:


> So once she gets tired out put her in the crate with a Kong or safe chew and close the gate or leave it open?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, it's the first dog I've trained as my mum and dad have done all the training before (Although we have never crate trained a dog before so it's a new experience for all of us!)


Leave it open at first, once she is getting into her kong or chew then walk up no fuss and gently push the door too. Leave it a little while and before she gets anxious or stressed open it. Try doing that a few times over a couple of sessions and try to build up the time. Then try bolting it. Be guided by her, obviously if she takes to it like a duck to water you can lock it quicker and start to leave her for that bit longer. If she is not totally relaxed then you will have to start slow and do it steady building it up slowly as you go. Some dogs are fine and its a very quick and easy process, some are more unsure and you have to take longer and do it slow and steady. Just be guided by her and how relaxed and happy she is.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

What is the best thing to put in a Kong? I.E that will last for a long period.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Soler said:


> What is the best thing to put in a Kong? I.E that will last for a long period.


You can pack it with wet puppy food and all sorts of things see Link to the kong website especially section how to kong for ideas.
Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company

If you feed her on kibble you can get toys that you fill with kibble and set so that it distributes a piece here and there as they play those are good too see links
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Stag bars are good too great for teeth as well
Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi  congrats on your new puppy - it is a worry at first trying to get it right (we brought our pup home just over 3 weeks ago).

I started by putting Ellie in the crate during the day when she was falling asleep - I shut the door but sat beside her with my hand on the crate and she soon went to sleep. I let her out as soon as she opened her eyes. I kept doing this every time she was about to fall asleep (even tho it was tempting to allow her to sleep on me).

At night, we move the crate to our bedroom and she sleeps quite happily (when we got Rocky, we tried to have the crate downstairs and had 2 terrible nights and he hated the crate during the day! We moved the crate to our room at night and hey presto - he would sleep in it night or day with no fuss).

Once she was more comfortable with the crate - I started leaving her in it when she woke up - just for a minute or so. She would lie chewing on a toy that's in her crate.

Now, I save some of her meal and put it in a kong with a couple of small biscuits and when she has had a good play and toilet, then I bring the kong out and she jumps into her crate. She will cry for a few seconds inbetween finishing her kong and going to sleep.

I went back to work last week (2 days a week) and she stayed in her crate inbetween visits from the dog walker and no accidents in the crate (it's a small crate with just her bed - no paper/puppy pads).

All the best with it - she will get it esp as she's toilet training so quickly


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Whenever she falls asleep on the floor in the house I put her in the crate and let her sleep, shes also starting to go in to eat her food (although sometimes you have to lure her by shaking the bowl!). However earlier today my mum put her in when she was wide awake and went outside and she stayed and didn't cry for 10 minutes, then she started whimpering, so shes making small progress.

I also got her an Adaptil Collar today, I put it on her but not 100% sure how these things work, people say you should never let a dog wear a collar in a crate, and the it says you shouldn't take the collar off unless you're bathing your dog.

I'm determined to get her to go into her crate without her crying and it will happen eventually!


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

We *never* had a collar on in the crate....a whole lot safer not to.

I used a puppy kong bone (great for little dogs too) and put a plain-ish yoghurt in the ends, froze it and then that always took 15 mins or so to get through.

Whenever he knows we're about to go out these days he'll go in there running awaiting the treat. These days it's only when we're going out for a while we close the door - but still he's happy and content in there....so not particularly in a rush to leave him out in the 'open' for long periods. I think he'd be more unsettled and up and down all the time.
We will though get over this last hurdle this year though. I think learning to be in a crate has helped with so many other things like being able to leave him in the confines of the car for a few hours and he just sleeps or watches - brilliant!

All the best, you'll get there.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't want to jinx anything, but we've been leaving her in for 30mins - 1 hour while we go out and we've came home to no noise, not sure what she was like while we were gone but you'd usually hear her before you even get near the front door (did this 3 times!!). She seems to be getting a little bit more comfortable in the crate 

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Don't want to jinx anything, but we've been leaving her in for 30mins - 1 hour while we go out and we've came home to no noise, not sure what she was like while we were gone but you'd usually hear her before you even get near the front door (did this 3 times!!). She seems to be getting a little bit more comfortable in the crate
> 
> Will keep you guys posted.


Fantastic! Little by little and she'll get it and be fine for longer 

I had to go to a unexpected meeting at work yesterday afternoon (not my normal working day) and knew I would be gone for 3 hrs and knew that she would probably be fine (normally she is on her own for 2.5 hrs in-between dog walker visits on the days I normally work) but the meeting ran over and I was gone 4 hrs!!!!! But she was sound asleep when I got back and no accidents! Not something I would want to repeat but glad she was ok.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

She slept in the crate for the first time last night, she whined for a while then was quiet, got up every 2 hours to take her out to toilet and when I put her back in she cried again for about 5 minutes then went to sleep.

Think she's starting to get used to it


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Night two of the crate, hope it goes well!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Good going, hopefully she'll soon realise the crate's her personal den.

Haven't read all the posts on this thread, so apols if I'm repeating anything that's already been said. I get my pups used to the crate by feeding and playing with them in there - everything fun happens in the crate. I'd often scatter their food in there too and give them Kongs, just to keep them happily occupied for a while. I also cover the crate on three sides so that the pup feels more enclosed and secure.

One of mine was a screamer (and my God could she scream!). After a week of sleeping with my head under the pillow she finally got the message and learned that lights-off meant bed time.

Both of mine absolutely adore the crate now (it's been packed away for a few years but I can guarantee they'd love it if I brought it back down again). When my youngest was still a pup, my older dog was forever trying to shove her out the crate so she could sleep in there herself!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> She slept in the crate for the first time last night, she whined for a while then was quiet, got up every 2 hours to take her out to toilet and when I put her back in she cried again for about 5 minutes then went to sleep.
> 
> Think she's starting to get used to it


Excellent - she should get more and more used to it and you will be able to leave longer and longer between toilet trips.

We found with Ellie she would only cry at night when she wanted to go to the toilet - so we stopped getting up routinely after the first few nights and just went by her clock. She would whine, I'd take her out - straight back to crate and back to sleep. She just started sleeping through the night this week (we've had her 4 weeks) - which is fab


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty good night, she only really whined when she needed the toilet, at about 6.30am she started to yelp extremely loud, she was panicing because she needed to toilet.

Other than that, shes doing great for a 9 week old pup 

Still needs to learn her name though!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just say her name as you give her a treat. Then move on to giving her a treat everytime you say her name and she responds. She'll soon come running when she hears her name. Simples .


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Pretty good night, she only really whined when she needed the toilet, at about 6.30am she started to yelp extremely loud, she was panicing because she needed to toilet.
> 
> Other than that, shes doing great for a 9 week old pup
> 
> Still needs to learn her name though!


Glad she's doing better  and it's fab she's whining when she needs to go. With her name just call her often and give her a treat - say it in a hI pitched squeaky excited voice


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't believe shes only 9 weeks old, is house trained, been taught to sit and is doing very well in a crate.

Once I get her to learn her name and she gets her second vaccination I can start to train her on the lead 

By the way her name is Sasha, don't think I ever mentioned that ^_^


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Funny thing is she responds to 'Good Girl' rather than Sasha.

I'm going to start the treats thing tonight with her name.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably because she's getting fuss and attention while she's being told she's a good girl. Fuss and attention are just as valuable as treats to a pup - monopolise this to your advantage as long as you can!! 

Most Labs love to please, so don't be too free with your treats - at this point in their life you can teach them that your attention is a valuable commodity, which will then translate to a biddable dog when she's older.

Use everything in your arsenal and you'll end up with a dog that's a pleasure to have .


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Has an obsession with shoes.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Last night was the worst night since the first night, we think it was because she slept the whole day and night as she was with her siblings for the whole day and was knackered therefore she came to life at night.

However shes been doing brilliantly (Still trying to teach her name to her).

Need some advice on what the best toys are for teething? Shes biting everything in sight ^_^


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Last night was the worst night since the first night, we think it was because she slept the whole day and night as she was with her siblings for the whole day and was knackered therefore she came to life at night.
> 
> However shes been doing brilliantly (Still trying to teach her name to her).
> 
> Need some advice on what the best toys are for teething? Shes biting everything in sight ^_^


It's hard when they go back a step - Ellie slept through for about 5 nights and we thought "yes!, she's got it" then the next night she woke up (only once but still). How has she been since?

Ellie likes to chew on rawhide bones - we are very careful to watch her though so she doesn't get any bits off - she hasn't so far, she just chews and chews and chews for ages - but still worried that she may swallow a bit - we never leave her alone with them.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you tried Kongs? Usually shuts them up for a bit and great for teething pups.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

finoni9 said:


> It's hard when they go back a step - Ellie slept through for about 5 nights and we thought "yes!, she's got it" then the next night she woke up (only once but still). How has she been since?
> 
> Ellie likes to chew on rawhide bones - we are very careful to watch her though so she doesn't get any bits off - she hasn't so far, she just chews and chews and chews for ages - but still worried that she may swallow a bit - we never leave her alone with them.


Last night she slept from 10.30pm to 04.30am which she needed to go to the toilet once I took her out and put her back in she whined for like 20minutes then went to sleep till 07.15. Seems when it becomes light outside that she wants out as she whines continuously, so I wait till she's quiet for a minute or two then let her out to come sleep in my room for 30 minutes. She then gets fed.

She loves raw carrots so I'm using them as treats. She's still learning her name, which I know will take a tiny bit of time.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> Have you tried Kongs? Usually shuts them up for a bit and great for teething pups.


Got her a kong she loves it filled with frozen yoghurt


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Last night she slept from 10.30pm to 04.30am which she needed to go to the toilet once I took her out and put her back in she whined for like 20minutes then went to sleep till 07.15. Seems when it becomes light outside that she wants out as she whines continuously, so I wait till she's quiet for a minute or two then let her out to come sleep in my room for 30 minutes. She then gets fed.
> 
> She loves raw carrots so I'm using them as treats. She's still learning her name, which I know will take a tiny bit of time.


That's not too bad then - she's almost sleeping through and if she's waking up about 7 then that's quite late for a puppy - he he! A long lie in


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody got some tips on how to clicker train her to release things?


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Anybody got some tips on how to clicker train her to release things?


You might want to start a new thread to ask this to generate new interest - I don't use clickers so can't help


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Does she know what the clicker is? If so, when she has something in her mouth, show her a treat, and click-treat when she drops the item for the treat. Gradually incorporate the new command ("drop" or whatever you want) as she drops the item, then later on tell her to "drop" and click-treat after the desired behaviour. After a few weeks/months (depending on the dog), when you have a reliable and solid response to the command, you can start treating intermittently and slowly phase out the treat.

As an aside, if you're planning on doing any sort of gundog work, even just on dummies for fun, I would definitely NOT to teach her to drop. Otherwise, if she's to be just a pet then all is well .

p.s. if you don't mind me asking, how is she bred btw?


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> Does she know what the clicker is? If so, when she has something in her mouth, show her a treat, and click-treat when she drops the item for the treat. Gradually incorporate the new command ("drop" or whatever you want) as she drops the item, then later on tell her to "drop" and click-treat after the desired behaviour. After a few weeks/months (depending on the dog), when you have a reliable and solid response to the command, you can start treating intermittently and slowly phase out the treat.
> 
> As an aside, if you're planning on doing any sort of gundog work, even just on dummies for fun, I would definitely NOT to teach her to drop. Otherwise, if she's to be just a pet then all is well .
> 
> p.s. if you don't mind me asking, how is she bred btw?


She knows the clicker very well as she was house trained within 3 days of using it, also she was found abandoned with her 5 siblings and their mother, so I decided to give her a new home 

She's learning very well for a 9 week old pup (toilet trained, doing very well in the crate at night, understands when to sit when I tell her and she's slightly starting to respond to her name).

I'm sure she'll have the 'drop' command sussed in no time. She is my first Labrador as we've always been a German Shepherd family (currently have a 16 and a 15 year old German shepherds)

Not sure if I answered your last question. If not tell me what you mean


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Soler said:


> she was found abandoned with her 5 siblings and their mother, so I decided to give her a new home


Poor mite, I didn't realise she was a rescue. Well done for taking her on .


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Today she started to pee while she slept, we think she may have a UTI, and with the vets being closed on Monday we're going to have to leave it till Tuesday and just monitor how she is.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Today she started to pee while she slept, we think she may have a UTI, and with the vets being closed on Monday we're going to have to leave it till Tuesday and just monitor how she is.


Wouldn't it worth calling the emergency vet to see if she needs antibiotics before Tuesday - expensive I know but I don't know if they need immediate treatment?


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

finoni9 said:


> Wouldn't it worth calling the emergency vet to see if she needs antibiotics before Tuesday - expensive I know but I don't know if they need immediate treatment?


I was on the phone to the vet I work at, he said just keep an eye on her till Tuesday. She hasn't had any accidents today, if it was to get worse today I would be straight on the phone to an emergency vet.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> I was on the phone to the vet I work at, he said just keep an eye on her till Tuesday. She hasn't had any accidents today, if it was to get worse today I would be straight on the phone to an emergency vet.


Awww that's fab that you work at a vet's and fab she has been better today  Hope she continues to improve x


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Quick update guys 

Sasha is getting big!  

Her lead training is going brilliantly, it's just getting her used to not pulling when another dog is around (Although that is expected with her being a pup).

Sleeps all night in the crate now without a peep . She doesn't bite as frequent (however there will be times when she just wants to play AKA bite!)

We can now let her off the lead when shes at the park as she will come back 

Things are going great with her and shes been excellent, shes 13 weeks old now, I'll get a few photos up of her tomorrow


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Soler said:


> Quick update guys
> 
> Sasha is getting big!
> 
> ...


Fab news! Sounds like a clever girl and you're doing loads of work with her  can't wait to see photos


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

After her first swim 









Playing with my grans 6 month old whippet









I've got a few more just got to find them


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Soler said:


> After her first swim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second picture is my favourite


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Second picture is my favourite


 Merlin is beautiful btw:thumbup:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Soler said:


> Merlin is beautiful btw:thumbup:


Changed my mind, last picture is my favourite! She is so very gorgeous! :001_wub:

Also love the arsenal bed covers


----------

